# Pallet Boom?



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

:s
Hi All,
Hey I am thinking about trying to build a swing boom for my old 1977 Ford 12' Flatbed Truck that would have pallet forks attached (kinda like a self loader log truck style, but with a straight I or H beam and hoist, poor beekeeper style). I want to unload 4-way clip pallets with just the deeps attached with it because dragging a trailer around with a skidsteer or similiar loader could get pretty ugly in the mountains that I live in.
I have the book "The Hive and The Honey Bee" and I see the pics of the old trucks and booms unloading single hives, but have not seen any pallet type set ups.
I was wondering if anybody has tried this set up or has any info or pics of a similiar set up or just your opinion and ideals would be appreciated??
Thanks Much!
Mtn. Bee


----------



## JonEdangerousli (May 8, 2007)

I don't see why that wouldn't work. Sort of like the booms they have on trucks that deliver sheetrock to job sites.


----------



## AllTek (Apr 22, 2009)

Use _two _hive clip pallets. You can muscle them with a helper, and no tractor or forklift breakdowns. I used this system for years in commercial apple and cucumber/pumpkin pollination in the North, and it worked great. You don't need a tractor trailer, just a pickup truck to move(22 to 26 hives on 8 foot box)-I'll post a build soon to show you and others the method. Four and six hive pallets are for the BIG boys. Don't get involved in their game unless you're running tractor trailer loads for pollination. They based their ideas on efficiency for a 1000 plus hive operation. There is no need, and it may be counterproductive (harder to inspect and feed colonies), to follow their lead.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:
Sounds great AllTek, I will be looking forward to the post.
Thanks! Mtn. Bee


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

I've been thinking about doing the very same thing as well Mnt. Bee. there is an out fit here that sells the EZE loaders and after talking to some folks that know a bit about them, I found out that the heftiest one they sell can lift 600+ pounds. With that in mind, I have a friend that does welding and fabrication, he would be able to put a heavy duty two prong pallet lift together for me and attach the controls.

I would still keep the hive lifter since it would make lifting honey supers easier. I would certainly think that this lifter will help out a one man outfit running 600-700 hives. We do a lot of pollenation here on the blueberries and othere berries that if you do not have the right set up, you could be moving bees into a crop for a week and a half to two weeks as it is with one beek i know down here whos running 600 hives and this fella spends a precious 6 - 7 weeks total each bee season moving bees.

Here's the site
http://www.herbee.com/
scroll down and you'll see the eze loader tab on the left.

These are from Australia and other than than this company, I don't know who else would sell them in North america.

I hope it goes well for you Mnt. Bee


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

Maybe if any one else has info on the where abouts of getting booms and lifters you all could post them here. It's hard to find these things.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

It can be hard enough swinging a heavy 2story with an "electric loader"; you must have side to side leveling, fore & aft will help also. They work pretty well and can be built fairly cheap. There was an outfit near here that had pallet booms and they were well engineered with side to side, fore & aft leveling, and powered in & out and swing of boom. If you lifted just one heavy pallet with an old style boom and it wasn't level I am guessing it would pull you right off your feet or knock you over. Muscling it up on to the bed would be even harder. If the boom breaks or bends it will come down on your head. Stick to one hive at a time for a small truck.


----------

